
Neural network learns to identify criminals by their faces - stinos
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602955/neural-network-learns-to-identify-criminals-by-their-faces
======
SixSigma
Learned to distinguish criminals who got arrested and photographed from people
who didn't.

~~~
internaut
I expect the network is observing a lack of facial symmetry.

It is fascinating to watch ML retread a hypothesis humans came up with.

~~~
SixSigma
What I mean is, those criminals who did not get caught and but did get
photographed are happily smiling in the not-criminal training set.

So the label of "criminal" is over general.

